# 2002 530i oil change cost



## Motown79 (10 mo ago)

If there's a better forum, please point me in the right direction.

190,000 mi, have gotten some quotes on oil change in northern VA and they're all like 290, 250, etc..doesn't make sense to me. Especially when I can buy the oil & filter myself for under 60. 

Can't do myself, live in apt complex. Advice please.


----------



## mattmar1 (Dec 20, 2014)

thats way overpriced for an oil change only. way. youll get more/faster responses by posting in the e39 (thats your chassis type) subforum.
E39 (1997 - 2003) 
one could do it themselves by acquiring a dipstick pump, it would be a one time purchase and youd be able to DIY it forever.


----------



## smokeyyy (Oct 29, 2005)

Some areas have places where you can rent a lift with tools to work on your own car. Is there such a place close to you?


----------



## Motown79 (10 mo ago)

I don't know if I do but I'll definitely check.. thank you both, glad to know I'm not wrong in thinking the quotes were too high.


----------



## The Wog (May 31, 2021)

Motown79 said:


> If there's a better forum, please point me in the right direction.
> 
> 190,000 mi, have gotten some quotes on oil change in northern VA and they're all like 290, 250, etc..doesn't make sense to me. Especially when I can buy the oil & filter myself for under 60.
> 
> Can't do myself, live in apt complex. Advice please.


I can’t figure it out. Generously it’s 30min labour assuming they sit there gawking as the oil runs out.

Why can’t you do it somewhere else, even if you can’t do it at home? I found a deserted industrial road and put 2 wheels on the kerb one Sunday when I wouldn’t disturb anyone.


----------

